# Olive wood skinner



## Texasstate (Dec 12, 2018)

Just got the first coat on this bad boy 
First time using a liner.... came out great I thought 
Love the look

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 12, 2018)

Those red liners really set it off!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 12, 2018)

Nice job Justin!


----------



## B Rogers (Dec 12, 2018)

Wow love the look of that.


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 12, 2018)

Very cool. Do you make your own pins?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 12, 2018)

Nice really like that one

Rodney


----------



## DKMD (Dec 12, 2018)

Sweet! I’m a sucker for olive.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 12, 2018)

Bean_counter said:


> Very cool. Do you make your own pins?



I don’t

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb (Dec 12, 2018)

The handle looks great, nice job!


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 21, 2018)

Done !

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Casey Botts (Dec 21, 2018)

I like the red inserts. Nice job!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Renfrow (Feb 23, 2019)

Very nice. I'm a fan of olive wood. Are the scales stabilized?


----------



## Rocking RP (Feb 23, 2019)

Great looking knife. Love the olive wood. What steel is the knife? Cool looking with dimples in it.


----------



## Texasstate (Feb 23, 2019)

A blank I got online


----------



## Strider (Mar 21, 2019)

Very nice! I like the forged finish. Reminds me of Japanese blades!


----------

